# H: Tanurkhan book W: £££, consider Dwarves.



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey all,



Looking to shift the Tamurkhan book, It is in perfect condition, nothing wrong with it.



Am after cash, postage is about £15 recorded (I just posted Betrayal an it cost that).



Make me offers for cash but I will consider trades for Whfb Dwarves (including army book and older metals as well as plastics) though I am only interested in unpainted stuff. Assembled I can deal with if you have pics!



Peace!


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

would you post to canada? i want that book lol


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey dude only just saw your post. Yes I would post to Canada I will have to get a price on that for you.


----------

